# Thinking about joining Cadets



## philldogg (12 Jan 2008)

im 13 i looked at a couple of sites and i found a camp i want to go to this year its one in ottawa its for basic marksmanship so if anyone that went to that camp or that subject please help me out a little bit because im still confused about it


----------



## Burrows (12 Jan 2008)

Your first stop is www.cadets.ca


----------



## Stumpf (12 Jan 2008)

Well, from my personal experience I'd tell you that Sea Cadets is... pointless. Wasted a year of my life doing that... really really pointless. Go to a classroom once every week and learn about what? What a CIC officer does... why would you care? We went up to Base Borden in the winter once, we were told we'ed be doing things like Navigation, Snowshowing, cross country sking, rappeling, and confidence course. Both the rapel tower and the confidence course were "To icy to use" Navigation consisted of walking around our section of the base following little cards... Snowshoing and cross country sking I believe were taught to Phase threes and above, but for those of us in phase two and below it sucked so bad... I was the oldest phase two there at 14. My weekend consisted of being really ******* cold and cleaning up after twelve year olds who kept making stupid messes. The only remotely useful things were a first aid class we could have taken on any training night and learning how to use Canadian Forces sleeping bags. (Which was taught to us by our POs and was unofficial.) Some people may have found cadets fun, and I'm sure it was for those in command positions like the POs, but for me at least... pointless. 

Sorry for making a bit of a rant here, I just get really annoyed when I think of cadets now.

EDIT: Sorry, there is one good thing about cadets, DRILL! Drill is awesome, and the Cadet drill is basically taken verbatem from the CF drill manual, so if you do decide to join the CF you'll already have everything except rifle drill covered.


----------



## SeaDog (12 Jan 2008)

As a regular force officer with almost a decade experience, I still look fondly upon my cadet experiences.  Although it appears that the previous poster had a negative experience (fair enough), I for one look at my years in cadets as some of the best years of my life.  Why? Because coming from a small town I was able to broaden my horizons, travel, meet lifelong friends and be part of something that was not just another youth organization.  I realize alot has changed in the cadet program since I have left, but I have enough friends that are now involved as officers to know that some things are constant.  Those things being an opportunity for a challenge that is difficult to recieve elsewhere and an excellent opportunity to learn about what life in the CF is like.  During my time in cadets I did leadership training, marksmanship, orienteering, hiking, sports, drill, and had the chance to visit several cities and countries..the best being a summer exchange in Australia working with Aussie cadets.  May I offer a bit of advice philldog?  Try it.  If you don't like it there is nothing keeping you there. That's the benefit of being the age and place you are in now, my friend.  Go out on a limb and if its not for you, fair enough.  Move on and try something  else.  In all honesty there was no such thing as an internet forum when I was your age - you wanted to know what something was like you tried it.  Not saying these things are not great for info..just saying that nothing substitutes for a bit of experience.  Cheers and best of luck.  Sure there are a lot of guys your age who can probably steer you in the right direction here, as well.


----------



## Roy Harding (13 Jan 2008)

I was never a Cadet - Scouts was my thing when I was a kid.  Two of my sons went the Cadet route (with my blessing and support) and one went the Scout route - again with my blessing and support.

My oldest son was an Air Cadet in two different Squadrons - one in Calgary, and one in Edmonton (I don't recall the Squadron numbers).  He had a wonderful experience in both Squadrons - although they were distinctly different.  The Calgary Squadron was heavily into the Drill Team thing - and he spent hours drilling and was part of an award winning drill team - great stuff.  The Edmonton Squadron was much more into flying - and he achieved both his Glider and Power license through them - again great stuff.

My youngest guy was in Sea Cadets - but he was a Bandsman.  He also had great experiences - did some REALLY neat sailing stuff, AND went around the country as a Bandsman.  He played in a couple of Tattoos, and is to this day a part time musician in a couple of jazz bands around town (he's a full time RN).

You'll get out of Cadets (or Scouts, or any OTHER youth group you care to name) what you put into it.  No matter what group you decide to join there are going to be some things you won't like about it - but it'll be the things that ROCK that make you stay.

The thing I, as a parent, liked about Cadets was that it didn't cost anything - that's a big plus from a parents point of view.  I certainly donated time and transportation to both the Air and Sea Cadet Corps my sons were involved in - but it cost nothing for them to join.  That can be a big thing - no matter your parents financial situation.

Keep in mind, however, that Cadets is NOT "Army" or "Navy" or "Air Force" Lite.  It is a youth organization, which happens to be supported by the Canadian Forces.

Long story short - I think you should give your local Cadet Corps a visit - whether that Corps is Army, Navy, or Air doesn't matter.  If you find you like it - good stuff, if you find it's not to your taste, that's OK too - and nobody will look down on you for trying.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Springroll (13 Jan 2008)

My son is currently an army cadet and I spent probably 4 of my best teen years with cadets.

In the time my son has joined he has lost weight(weight gain due to a serious accident), his self confidence has sky rocketed, maturity level has gone up, his personal sense of pride has increased 100 times over, and his temper has cooled down...and it has only been since September of this year. 

He has had a pretty rough go at things this past year, moving from Halifax to Victoria, getting hit by a car last June, and having his first Christmas without his dad around(he is still in Halifax) but cadets has really helped him conquer and over come alot of the obstacles I am sure he felt he could never get over. It has given him a positive outlet for his energy. 

He is currently getting prepped for summer camp and is so excited about it. He has applied for Marksman Basic and just regular basic, but deep down I know he really wants Marksman...he is a phenomenal shot and loves doing it! I love seeing him as happy as he is when he brings home his target and gloats!!

I would seriously recommend you at least try it out. 
You will never know if you like it unless you give it a fair shot and try it out, right?


----------



## Rocketryan (13 Jan 2008)

Spent 4 and a half years in Air Cadets, enjoyed most of it. I left recently because of some reasons I posted in the Air Cadet thread.

I learned a lot of things about Aviation,Citizenship,Leading,and Teaching, but the reason why It is so worthwhile is the friends you will make.
I attended 4 camps in total, and I loved all of them, made a ton of friends from the camps, and a lot of them I still talk to. I also made a lot of friends within the Squadron too. And its because of those friends, that I am actually thinking of rejoining cadets if my army co-op doesn't work out (Should be fun being a recruit again  )


----------



## Moggie (13 Jan 2008)

philldogg,  cadets is an amazing experience.  Your interests and what units are close to you will help you pick which element to join - air, army or sea cadets.  Sea cadets has a focus on sailing and seamanship.  Army cadets has a focus on adventure training - outdoor activities.  Air has a focus on aviation. As an air cadet on summer training you could earn your <b>private and glider pilot licenses</b>, take technical, survival, athletic, music and leadership training in the summers.  

All three will give you experience in leadership, teaching, marksmanship, sports, drill, a basic introduction to the Canadian Forces, citizenship as well as opportunities to travel the country and go around the world on exchange later on in your "career".  Many squadrons and corps have bands, sports teams, drill teams and other extra training during the week.  If all that isn't enough, you're going to meet a lot of really great people through your time in cadets, and they are what really make the experiences worth it.

philldogg, if you find any of that even a little bit interesting, then go for it and join cadets.  Just remember to keep involved and give it your best effort!  Good luck =)


----------



## philldogg (14 Jan 2008)

at the marksman camp in ottawa called connaught im just wondering if they wil teach me how to kill someone?? because my mom is thinking im going to the camp and learn how to kill someone and she thinks someone out there is learning how 2 kill me and she is freaking


----------



## Stumpf (14 Jan 2008)

No, its all target shooting with (I believe) air powered pellet rifles. Theres not killing involved or training to kill. Associating cadet marksmanship with combat service is like associating driving a smart car with driving a Leopard MBT. You mom has more to fear from you getting your drivers license than from you going to marksmanship camp.

Edit: nice recovery


----------



## Roy Harding (14 Jan 2008)

philldogg:

You Mom's concerns are based, I believe, on a lack of knowledge regarding Cadets.

Explore this site with her:  http://www.cadets.ca/intro_e.asp , and perhaps she'd be interested in speaking to a CIC Officer at your local Cadet Corps.  Involve her in your decision - you're not going anywhere WITHOUT her support, after all.


----------



## NSfirefighter (24 Jan 2008)

Stumpf said:
			
		

> No, its all target shooting with (I believe) air powered pellet rifles. Theres not killing involved or training to kill. Associating cadet marksmanship with combat service is like associating driving a smart car with driving a Leopard MBT. You mom has more to fear from you getting your drivers license than from you going to marksmanship camp.
> 
> Edit: nice recovery



in army cadets you fire the daisy air rifle you also get .22 lee enfields and if your on a certain course or you are a certain level you get to fire a c7


----------



## OkotoksRookie (19 Feb 2008)

NSfirefighter said:
			
		

> in army cadets you fire the daisy air rifle you also get .22 lee enfields and if your on a certain course or you are a certain level you get to fire a c7


Holy Crap really?!?
We got the short end of the stick in scouts then... All I got to shoot was a 'canadian-tire' recurve bow  :crybaby:

Seriously though, these groups are invaluable to youth. In addition to teaching survival/life skills they also teach you about teamwork, leadership (imho a far superior lesson then that of sports clubs) duty and responsibility that will serve you well into your old age.


----------



## Roy Harding (19 Feb 2008)

All well run youth groups (Scouts, Cadets, sports teams - whatever) are more than worth their weight in gold.

Youths need direction - and whether that direction comes from Scouts, Cadets, or sports team is immaterial - it's needed, and when found, it's priceless.


----------



## bwatch (19 Feb 2008)

I joined the Black Watch Cadet Corp when I was 12 years old and loved it, loved it so much I was voted in 1969 as Most Enthusiastic Cadet of the Year.  That same year, I was suppose to go to Camp Ipperwash for two week camp. But at the last minute, it was changed to 6 week camp at Valcartier. Now, when we got to Camp, my Cpl "Dave Paull" came up to the Bus Window and said "Kinsley, guess where we are going" I said "don't know" then he said "Vernon, BC".  The time I spent with the Cadets at Camp is one I will never forget and I will never forget that trip I took. When I got to Vernon, I could not believe the beauty I saw surrounding the camp. Not only that, included in this Exchange was a Grayhound Bus ride along the Fraser River, and out to the Ferry which took us to Victoria and guests of CFB Esquimalt. While at Esquimalt, we had a tour of a Sub. We also had a personal tour of the City in a DND Bus and made guests of Honor of the BC Government.  For some of the Cadets, this was the first time they have ever been so far away from home and for a few, first time on a Plane.


----------



## TacForce (30 Apr 2008)

Hey I don't know If anyone is going to reply to this, but I have a question I'm 16 years of age from North Bay Ontario and I want to join the reserves. Now alot of people are saying joing cadets instead and I just wanted to know what's the difference? I know reserves you get payed and all that my grandfather was Lieutenant in the Algonquin Regiment here and that's what I would be joining if I join the reserves. I want the best experience that will ready me for 18 because it's been a dream of mine since I was 10 to be a soldier for my amazing country! Anyone who has some good general knowledge on this question and could help me out please get back to this post or send me a  msg. Thank you for reading and have a good one


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (30 Apr 2008)

Again TacForce, search is your friend. Please use it.

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------

